# My new kittens...



## huguesmackay (Sep 17, 2004)

Just got these two yesterday, they were the last two in the litter and the only two white/orange ones so I just had to snatch both of them up. I have a male and a female... 8 weeks old... Cute aren't they?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are soooo cute and I'm glad you adopted 2. I also adopted 2, one boy one girl. I especially like the one with the white spotted back :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

They are so cute and loving - give them many rubs from me


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They remind me of that pic of Twinkie when he/she was a kitten....


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, I really like orange and white cats ... there's something really striking about the contrast. They are so adorable!


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow! They look just like my mother's cat when she was a kitten! 

Too cute for words!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Ooooooooooh, they are so precious! So glad you brought two of them home; not only will they be buddies, but you get twice to love!! Enjoy this while it lasts, they grow up way too fast.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

CUTE...my kitten(19 weeks now) looks just like them. I found him in the middle of a road  

Abhay


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Awww, they're just adorable!! I like the fourth one down - they really look like brother and sister! I bet they play like brother and sister too hehe. More pictures please!! *smile*


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

wow, they're absolutley lovely! and so cute! They look so sweet together, and so happy!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

What sweeties! I love the pic of them cuddling on the couch.


----------



## huguesmackay (Sep 17, 2004)

more pics...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Heather102180 said:


> They remind me of that pic of Twinkie when he/she was a kitten....


How coincidental that you mention that! I was going to post a picture that looks like the first pic but couldn't do it yesterday since I couldn't upload anything, anyways here it is. I cherish this picture.......... :wink: 











Oh and my cats do that too, one sleeps on the chair and one on the footstool :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very cute!


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

OMG!!!

They are so sweet!!!! I love the pic where they are hugging eachother....


----------



## huguesmackay (Sep 17, 2004)

Here's a new one... Snapped it after they played for about an hour...


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

Lovely! 

So which is which? I suppose the skinnier one that has all-white front legs is the female? She looks a little smaller. They're both gorgeous!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

They are VERY cute. Good work.  Have they been vet checked and all that? Where did you get them and what is their story?


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

OMG!!! they are cute!!!  I remember Marsh was once this small and cute! Darn, i just want some for myself!


----------



## huguesmackay (Sep 17, 2004)

Yes, the female has the white front where as the male has some orange stripes on his chest. The male also has a big white spot on his back. I sometimes feel sorry for him because the female always pushes him out of the way when I try to give them treats of she'll always want more attention when I'm playing with the male. 

I received them this past Wednesday from a one of my girlfriend's co-workers. Her cat has had several litters over the years and I decided to get two kittens this time around. This litter has three kittens, two white/orange which I got and one white/black which she gave to another friend who already had an older cat. I would of liked to take three kittens but that's a lot for an apartment in downtown Halifax, even tough I have a bit over 1400 sq. ft. here...


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

huguesmackay said:


> Yes, the female has the white front where as the male has some orange stripes on his chest. The male also has a big white spot on his back. I sometimes feel sorry for him because the female always pushes him out of the way when I try to give them treats of she'll always want more attention when I'm playing with the male.
> 
> I received them this past Wednesday from a one of my girlfriend's co-workers. Her cat has had several litters over the years and I decided to get two kittens this time around. This litter has three kittens, two white/orange which I got and one white/black which she gave to another friend who already had an older cat. I would of liked to take three kittens but that's a lot for an apartment in downtown Halifax, even tough I have a bit over 1400 sq. ft. here...


they have beautiful faces, are they from a breeder, or just a woman who breeds her household cat?


----------



## huguesmackay (Sep 17, 2004)

Nah, no breeder involved in this operation... She just never had her cat fixed and it sleeps with hust about every other cat around her house, she's about to put an end to that as all her friends and family had received kittens so she would rather have her fixed rather then give the kittens to the local animal shelter or pet store.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

That's so sad  Poor babies......I'm so glad you rescued them.


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

They are so cute I want them!! If I could I think I would have like a 100000 cats!!!!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I love those orange stripes and white patches of fur! Such cuties!


----------

